# Coconut vanilla custard biscuit help



## ShaunM

What's happening fellow vapers,

I was hoping someone a little more ezperienced than I am could help me out 

The below recipe is something I have been trying to get right (to no avail) I basically want a nice creamy almost milky coconut custard on a biscuit, sounds simple right...nope, this is proving to be difficult as well as expensive for me as I have created many sun tan lotion/perfumes that I could probably sell for thousands 

I don't have much in terms of concentrates, only the ones in the recipe, so if anyone could try it out maybe or even point me in the right direction I will be forever grateful.

Ps, this is my first time DIY, so take it easy please 

http://tjek.nu/r/ctAZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

Tagging @RichJB,@Rude Rudi etc for help,I wish you wouldve chosen to make a strawberry milkshake for your first diy mix,lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaunM

Thank you so much @Slick, I will be sure to tag them in next time I have a recipe request.
Hahaha, I wish I chose something as easy as a strawberry milk, but I always seem to make life a little difficult for myself  and I also don't enjoy a strawberry milk too much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I can't help with those four specific ingredients as I don't have two of them (TFA Coconut and Vanilla Custard) so I can't try different ratios. I would say, though, that you will struggle to get good results with TFA Coconut - that is where your suntan lotion taste is coming from. FA Coconut or Flv Sweet Coconut would be better.

My sense is that the custard is not going to register at 1%. It'll be more like a creamy coconut cheesecake with added mouth feel. If you want it to definitively be a custard, the custard would need to be boosted imo. Maybe have a look at Chrisdvr1's Coconut Marshmallow Custard Cream. He has a more prominent cream and marshmallow, which you don't want. So dropping the marshmallow, reducing the cream and adding a biscuit base (some combo of Inw or JF Biscuit, FA Cookie and/or Cap Sugar Cookie) would get you in the ballpark, I reckon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ShaunM

You sir @RichJB, are a legend.
I'm gonna shoot out tomorrow morning and get the few concentrates that I need to make a sun tan lotion free eliquid 
Once I get it just about right I'll be sure to post it up here for all to see as I have searched the net far and wide and seems like no one is making something like this.

Thank you so much for the help, I really appreciate the solid feedback from you all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

I would skip the TPA coconut and rather start with FA coconut, start low and work you way up. If you don't mind a bit of diacetyl, acetoin and acetyl propionyl in your juice you can try CAP vanilla custard V1 or V2 if you would like to avoid those. Just be patient with the custards and let them steep to get the best out of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie

I would firstly start with cap vc1 for the custard instead of the TFA custard around 4 or so precent. For the milky mouthfeel about a half percent to Percent of FA fresh cream or perhaps 2 odd precent TFA vanilla swirl if you want a slightly more vanilla kick. TFA Coconut candy for the coconut rather as it doesn't become suntan lotion and INW biscuit for the biscuit base. That should get you off rather nicely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaunM

Thank you so much @hands and @Soutie, I'm going to give some new concentrates a go tomorrow and let the recipe steep for a while, I'll have to make a few versions, but I will report back here with the one that is the winner  thanks for the advice guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

The TFA Coconut is crap. Put it in the rubbish bin (at 100% ratio). I've had terrible experiences with it. The dreams have almost gone away..

As others suggested, almost any other coconut is better than TFA's, unfortunately.

TFA VBIC I would also be wary of, I assume you're relying on the graham crust of the cheesecake for the biscuit base? If at all possible, try looking into Inawera Biscuit or even CAP Sugar Cookie. You can, however, keep the cheesecake there to layer the custard and help counteract the dryness of the biscuit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

I'd look at building this out of the following:

- FA Coconut
- INW Biscuit
- CAP Sugar Cookie (low % if layered with INW Biscuit... that base + the Coconut now gives you a bit of a Tennis biscuit flavour and counteracts the dryness of INW Biscuit just a tad)
- CAP Vanilla Custard (although you can use TFA's at roughly the same percentage)
- CAP New York Cheesecake (again, you can use TFA's but keep in mind TFA's has a tendency to be rather shit)

I'd do a 66/33 ratio on the custard and cheesecake (with the cheesecake being a third of what the custard content is, to clarify)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaunM

haha @aktorsyl, the TFA seems to be a terrible choice on my part...it came "free" with the DIY kit that I bought last week, so thought I would give it a try, but thanks to the feedback on here, I think I may just get it right this week (well, here's hoping)
Yeah, you're spot on with the graham crust acting as my biscuit base, but I'm gonna go and do a little concentrate shoooing tomorrow before I spend my paycheque

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

(Sorry, edited the post above with a percentage change, my mind's not working tonight. Way too late.. but can't sleep now because someone mentioned TFA Coconut, sooooo..)

Just pullin' your chain on the coconut, of course - but it truly is horrible. I also started off with it a few months ago and I tried to make it work every way imaginable, but nothing could salvage it. It's either suntan lotion, or throat-scratching razorblades.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB

Did you get your new concentrates yet, @ShaunM? I played around a bit with what I have the other night and came up with a decent-ish juice using Inw Custard, JF Biscuit, FA Cookie, FA Coconut and Cap Vanilla Whipped. I got the percentages wrong and it would need tweaking and balancing before being acceptable. But it doesn't seem to be a very tricky profile. FA Coconut plays really nicely in bakeries, and JF Biscuit with FA Cookie is a dope biscuit base. I'm not sure Cap Vanilla Whipped and Inw Custard are the best choices, I'll maybe do one with Cap Vanilla Custard v1 and another cream. It's quite a pleasing profile, I'm interested to see how you get along with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaunM

Yeah, I had all the plans to go out and get a few new concentrates, and then work got in the way  but the minute that I do have a chance I'm going to get a few of the ones that you all have suggested on here and have some fun playing around.
I'm not going to lie though, I've given my "recipe" another taste today and it's really not too bad, not exactly flavorful, but it's not disgusting  
Yeah, it's literally my favorite tasting flavor profile at the moment, the whole coconut creamy biscuit is amazing with coffee (the actual stuff, not the concentrate..haha)
Appreciate the help as well as the check in @RichJB

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> Did you get your new concentrates yet, @ShaunM? I played around a bit with what I have the other night and came up with a decent-ish juice using Inw Custard, JF Biscuit, FA Cookie, FA Coconut and Cap Vanilla Whipped. I got the percentages wrong and it would need tweaking and balancing before being acceptable. But it doesn't seem to be a very tricky profile. FA Coconut plays really nicely in bakeries, and JF Biscuit with FA Cookie is a dope biscuit base. I'm not sure Cap Vanilla Whipped and Inw Custard are the best choices, I'll maybe do one with Cap Vanilla Custard v1 and another cream. It's quite a pleasing profile, I'm interested to see how you get along with it.


Carry right on. We can add the Apricot jam and Meringue later on!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------

